

History's First Cyber War Has Begun - electic
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2013/07/new-cyberwar-victims-american-business#home

======
anigbrowl
This is an interesting article, but the idea that cyber war is worse that
nuclear war is kind of ridiculous.

~~~
electic
Welcome to 2013 I guess.

